# How do you enable "Play All" in iTunes (TV Shows library)?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

In iTunes (Music library), songs in a playlist will play one after the other, but when playing short videos (in TV Shows library), the videos will only play on at a time. How can I enable something similar to "Play All" (like in DVDs of TV shows) so that the videos will play one after another in my playlist?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Oh!, I hope there is a hack to make this happen.
Definately a feature I would use.

I have tried playlists, and smartplaylists. 

I am also looking for this feature with podcasts. If I am a little behind on a cast and want to listen to several shows in a row. (Playlist works for this but is that extra three steps I don't want to do)




.


----------

